# Beef bones



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Yesterday I went to see my local butcher and I told him I was raw feeding Coco. He kindly said I can have as many bones, chicken necks etc as I like for free. 

That day he gave me a huge beef bone for Coco, he even left a bit of meat on it for her...She had it last night instead of dinner, but then at 5am this morning she was crying in her crate, we went down to her and she promptly threw up all over the place... are beef bones ok to give? She has been fine ever since. Maybe it had more meat on it than I thought and she just stuffed herself


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

I only feed beef bones occasionally,they tend to make my 3 have loose stools,and they are teeth wearing bones.I tend to stick to chicken,turkey,duck,pheasant etc.


----------

